# [GNOME] No puedo apagar PC (solucionado)

## tahawk

Hola,

desde que actualicé a la última versión de Gnome tengo un problemilla. Cuando intento apagar o reiniciar el PC se queda con el fondo de escritorio ocupando toda la pantalla y ya está. Para poder apagar tengo que saltar a modo consola y realizar un shutdown desde root. Supongo que será algun problema de permisos pero no se como solucionarlo.Last edited by tahawk on Wed Nov 25, 2009 10:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Revisa /etc/group a ver si sin darte cuenta lo has cambiado con etc-update, comprueba que el usuario pertenezca al grupo wheel.

----------

## vincent-

Arranca el servicio consolekit...

```
/etc/init.d/consolekit start
```

y vuelve a probar.

Si funciona, ya sabes, ponlo en el default:

```
rc-update add consolekit default
```

Espero que sea eso.

Un saludo.

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Arranca el servicio acpid.....

```
/etc/init.d/acpid start
```

vuelve a probar... si funciona lo añades:

```
rc-update -a acpid default
```

peratu, el consolekit podria funcionar, y si no estubiera acpid como demonio funcionando tambien podria ser que por eso no apaga el sistema, lo cual le sucede a tahawk

Saludos!!!

----------

## gringo

suena a que tienes este problem, que está relacionado con gdm -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-795886-highlight-gdm.html

saluetes

----------

## tahawk

Bueno como que no tengo instalado acpi he probado a ejecutar el demonio consolekit y todo a vuelto a la normalidad. Así que ya lo tengo solucionado con un simple:

```
rc-update add consolekit default
```

Gracias por vuestras respuestas!!!

----------

## vincent-

De nada  :Smile: 

----------

